# can I let him Fly



## BIGHEAD (Jul 7, 2008)

We found a pigeon 2 months ago. 
The owner a pigeon racer has let us keep him. 
He has only one eye since his accident, with a vehicle.
My Q is we have him in a den with a outside part, but would like to make and trap for him to fly in and out of, by trying to train him over a couple of weeks, he is about 6mths old.
However with only one eye would it be safe to let him fly away and hope he may come back or is it too much to let a bird with one eye fly about 

Regards


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

A pigeon with one eye is at a big disadvantage. They need their virtually 'all round' vision to spot a predator.

We have some one eyed pigeons in our unreleasables aviary. Hawkeye, for example, who got his name from an obvious incident. If he is on a perch, unless I call his name (which he always responds to) I can go right up to his blind side and grab him before he even realizes I'm there.

John


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

BIGHEAD said:


> We found a pigeon 2 months ago.
> The owner a pigeon racer has let us keep him.
> He has only one eye since his accident, with a vehicle.
> My Q is we have him in a den with a outside part, but would like to make and trap for him to fly in and out of, by trying to train him over a couple of weeks, he is about 6mths old.
> ...


The short answer to your question is "no"..........that bird should never be allowed outside. A hawk or cat would get him in no time flat. If you've got the room, I would consider getting a mate for the bird. That will make him/her happy and it won't really care if it ever flys again.


----------



## BIGHEAD (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi 
Thank you for replys 
however if I get him a mate wont the mate have to be locked in the den with him?. 
Also he is always going for us 
always he is a very angry boy

Regards


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

BIGHEAD said:


> Hi
> Thank you for replys
> however if I get him a mate wont the mate have to be locked in the den with him?.
> Also he is always going for us
> ...


Yea, that's what you would have to do. Of course, if you built a loft and let them raise babies, you could fly the babie. 
As far as him "going for you"........that's just him being a pigeon. I've got a few that will fight with me, but most just fly away.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds like your guy's been through quite a trauma in the two months he's been with you. Thank goodness he has you to care and love him! But can't really blame him for being in a bad mood after a car accident & all  Seriously, give him more time... my racer (recovered from a hawk attack) has been with me about 9 months and is just starting to really warm up to me. Her warming up is actually due to a squeaker we got who is waaaayyyy friendly... as the squeaker grew I guess she showed our racer it was "okay" to be friendly. Another reason to get your buddy a pigeon buddy  

Good luck - keep us posted - and if you can, we'd LOVE to see some pictures


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

The answer to your question is absolutely NO!!! He would be attacked by a preditor from his blind side and never see it coming. Also, while flying he would be crashing into trees, buildings, electrical poles and would either be seriously injured or killed. A one eye piegoin is considered un-releasable as their chances for survival are slim to none.

I have a one eye house piegon "One Eye Jack". He sleeps in a cage at night, but for the most part he has free fly of the entire house. I have hand raised him since he was a baby, so he has bonded with me and propably consideres me his mate and the rest of the family including 2 dogs his flock. He follows everyone around and lands on heads and shoulders.

Even though he knows his way around the house quite well, there are still times when he will mis-judge archways, doorways and large pieces of furniture on his blind side. In many ways he has learned to compensate for the lack of one eye, but he still has a disadvantage.

You say you bird is angry with you and always going at you. He is only exhibiting normal male piegon behavior. Male piegons are extreemly territorial, asertive and can be quite aggressive when protecting their territory. If you have limited him strictly to the den, then every time you enter, you are invading his area and it is quite normal for him to protect it. I would consider letting him out of the den and get him used to being in your space. Piegons are social beings. They normally choose a mate and stay in groups (flocks). You piegon needs see some activity and be able to interact. I don't necessarily think you need to get him a mate, but if he does not have another piegon to keep him company he needs more than the 4 walls of the den to make him happy.

If the poop is what is keeping him in the den, you can get a piegon diaper (PG Wear). We have a member that custom makes them. They are very affordable, and make it possible for the piegon to have access to the house without creating any mess.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I will add my "no" to that question too.  I have three pigeons who are each blind in one eye, and some others who have poor eyesight due to age or other factors from their lives before me. Although they negotiate the aviaries well, I would never let them out to fly. Also, a single pigeon flying alone makes an excellent target for hawks, unfortunately. You might consider building him an outdoor pen for the day time, and a mate is a great idea. As Renee said, then the babies could fly if you wanted them to. Good luck!


----------

